# Trio pour un ange (piano trio)



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

I have recently played this piano trio by Italian Composer Matteo D'Amico.
http://www.matteodamico.it/Curriculum.htm

I think it is a very good piece that may be of interest for other piano trios and for the public in general.






Enjoy it!

Alessandro


----------

